# Police Officer Brennan Rabain



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Brennan Rabain*
Prince George's County Police Department, Maryland

End of Watch: Saturday, March 7, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 26

*Tour:* 2 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Brennan Rabain was killed in a single vehicle crash while attempting to make a traffic stop in the 9500 block of Greenbelt Road at approximately 3:20 am.

It is believed that Officer Rabain's vehicle hit a patch of black ice, causing his patrol car to leave the roadway and strike a fence.

Officer Rabain had served with the Prince George's County Police Department for less than two years. He is survived by a 3-year-old child.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Mark Magaw
Prince George's County Police Department
7600 Barlowe Road
Palmer Park, MD 20785

Phone: (301) 731-4422

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22404-police-officer-brennan-rabain#ixzz3TiwMvHy9


----------

